# Reptile Shows in the South West



## pinktongue (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone knew of any shows going on in the South West? I've been told there is one in Bridgewater in March but can't find anything about it on the internet. I haven't been to one in a few years, but keen to go to one this year.

Thanks

Lucy


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope, no reptile shows.
Are you thinking of an invert show? There's a few of them about.


----------



## pinktongue (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah an invert show would be good. Are there any in the South West that you know of?

Thanks


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

in yeovil, but you missed it i'm afraid. there's another in june or july? search for bugfest. there also might be another SWARE show in Newport to, that's a reptile one.


----------

